
Show HN: Simple application that helps keep up with New Year Resolutions - chinmays
http://newyeargoals.surge.sh/
======
chupa-chups
This appears to be an ultra-primitive todo-app targeting gullible people,
semi-cleverly asking them for their email address in order to make some money.

([https://surge.sh/pricing](https://surge.sh/pricing))

Edit: I want to apologize and believe this is sincere.

~~~
chinmays
hey chupa-chups, built this as a small project(in the first two days of the
year) to help myself with keeping up with new year goals. So thought maybe
there are definitely others who will benefit from it!

~~~
chupa-chups
Well, I'd like to apologize in this case. Provided you don't sell the
collected email addresses ;-)

~~~
chinmays
Ofc not. I was trying out different tech. Setup the tech using Surge for
frontend, node + mongo on ec2 as backend while sendgrid to send out mail.
Looking for suggestions to improve tech stack.

~~~
chupa-chups
Sounds interesting. Would be interested in a post detailing the tech stack.

